#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  1000 Islands - a school trip

## kingwilly

Being as I am a science teacher I organised my senior class on a field trip to the 1000 islands - just north of Jakarta. Otherwise known as Palau Seribu.

this is Jakarta Harbour....



the boat we travelled via (about an hour, hour and a half)


pramuka island - there is a about  1000 or so poeple living on this island, has a mosque, a school, some shops,  even some  homestay  places


the view from where we were staying...



Firstly we visited the other side of the Island, where some major Mangrove re plantation is taking place, problem is this particular island was never a mangrove island - doesn't matter, its worth money... How? the government pays 2 or 3000 rupiah per tree planted. So everyone on the island is planting mangroves and making money, it is destroying the seagrass beds that were here, but never mind, its for THE ENVIRONMENT! hmmmmm.



anyway, we had the students conduct some transect lines looking at the distribution of the sea grasses.





mind you we also planted some as well.... this is our little patch

----------


## kingwilly

Plenty of coral in this part of the world also, so we spent some time looking at various coral beds and examining the distribution and abundance of the corals and other organisms... so this time it was an underwater transect







a crown of thorns sea star (these buggers can basically eat through concrete.....

----------


## kingwilly

the students also had a chance at coral transplantation...

----------


## buad hai

Thanks for the photos. What did you use for the underwater shots?

----------


## kingwilly

a visit to the turtle hatchery - these are baby hawksbill turtles.



this one is about a day old 



These turtles are all endangered, they are collected soon after the eggs are laid and hatched and allowed to grow to a larger size, hopefully this increases their chances of survival. Normally 1 in 500 turtles would hatch and survive their first year....

Later in the evening we released a few of them also.

----------


## kingwilly

> Thanks for the photos. What did you use for the underwater shots?



Not sure, it was a borrowed camera in a special underwater box.

----------


## kingwilly

now some random pics because I like them...

a big anchor

locals building a pier on a remote island, look at their clothing - fully kitted out - it was hot! 


kids playing on a raft



we stopped on this island for lunch one day

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> a visit to the turtle hatchery - these are baby hawksbill turtles.


Do they eat them?

----------


## kingwilly

a sunset.



this is the view from the resort we stayed at.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by mrT
> 
> a visit to the turtle hatchery - these are baby hawksbill turtles.
> 
> 
> Do they eat them?


not at the hatchery, but some of the locals might, i guess.

----------


## slimboyfat

you da man mrT. i am sure you are a much better science teacher than that txt freak Kingwilly.

damn i need a photo thread before sunday otherwise the two of you will have monopolised the weekly TD email

----------


## kingwilly

Of course I am, much more highly educated than him, I might add! I heard he was in Jakarta also, hmmm, don't know where though, I imagine a bloke like he spends all his time at seedy establishments chatting up ladies of ill repute.  :rofl: 

Anyway, lets try and avoid derailing this thread just yet!

----------


## kingwilly

I'm not sure how many pics to post on this thread, I went a little overboard and currently have over 1500 pics from a single week. I do believe less is more.

----------


## kingwilly

evening along the water front (our resort is to the left)






almost forgot - we did some rubbish collection along the beach also...



15 bags of rubbish in about an hour of cleaning  :Sad:  



dont know why anyone would need a chainsaw that bladdy big on an island ...


this turtle shows signs of deformation most likely due to an oil spill a number of years ago, he is not able to be released back into the wild.



food was ok...



a couple of smiling locals

----------


## babygirl

^sweet looking locals. 

The pics are amazing! Science like that, is the best way to learn imo.

----------


## peterpan

Great stuff Mr T, you are soooo much more interesting that that blabbering fool KW who coincidently  lives in Indo, do you ever run into him?

----------


## klongmaster

bit stingy on the rice aren't they...



oh...and good thread K./"*! Mr.T

bladdy name changers makes us old fellas real confused...

----------


## kingwilly

^^ never met this KW fella, but he's an aussie innit he? makes him alright in my book. (And go Wallabies!)

^ as for the rice, it was a self serve buffet, eat as much as you want!

----------


## Little Chuchok

> ^^ never met this KW fella, but he's an aussie innit he? makes him alright in my book. (And go Wallabies!)


Does he shave his legs too? :Smile:

----------


## lom

> as for the rice, it was a self serve buffet, eat as much as you want!


I'm with you there mrT, on a self serve buffet you don't fill up on cheap stuff that you can get at home.
No, you go for the beef, the shark filet or the salmon.

----------


## babygirl

^ You are making me hungry. Stop it!  :Wink:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by mrT
> 
> 
> ^^ never met this KW fella, but he's an aussie innit he? makes him alright in my book. (And go Wallabies!)
> 
> 
> Does he shave his legs too?


 
Oooooh! that is very harsh, havent you heard? "What goes on tour. stays on tour?" and after he bought you some Sambukka as well!

----------


## Little Chuchok

It's already "out". :Sorry1:  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

^ Bastard, shall I tell everyone just how small you are? and how tall CMN is?

----------


## Little Chuchok

^most people know. :Very Happy:

----------


## kingwilly

yeah yeah yeah ! and i think most ppl know how sad KW is too! 

 :rofl:

----------


## hirsute

Very Good - never too many pics  :Very Happy: 

btw The World Cup must be coming up soon - The All Blacks are starting to turn into choking bunnies :bunny3:

----------


## kingwilly

as one eyed as i am .... i still think the Kiwis are bladdy strong contenders for the world cup.

but yes, we've seen that they _can_ be beaten!  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

I decided to go back and 'Bustafy' some of these pics...

----------

